

Data In, Garbage Out (2008) - mwcampbell
http://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2008/06/data-in-garbage-out.html

======
mwcampbell
A recent post about the problems with RJS (in Rails) and similar techniques
got me thinking about this again. The post is old, but web development still
relies a lot on string concatenation.

